
Assange's father calls on Australia to bring him home - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/04/assange-father-calls-australia-bring-home-190414063251076.html
======
rasengan
One of the issues is that Australia is ruled by the same person who rules the
U.K.

